# Old apple site!



## Inline_guy (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello

I know this might be a long shot, but does anyone have any pictures of apple's site in different versions?

I am a new Mac convert and only have been apple's site since OS X has been out.  I was wondering what did apple.com look like before OS X was released?  The current site looks like OS Xs interface, but did the old site look like the old interface?

If anyone has a screen capture or anything I would love for you to post it for me to see.

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

There is a VTC that I own that has a screen shot of Apple's old site, I'll see if I can dig it up and take a snap shot for you. I just rememberd I had it. It had some red on it, that's all I remember.

Now which VTC was that in?


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

I've been looking for an hour now... still nothing to show  

I will keep looking... I thought for sure it was in my olf C++ VTC, but after fast forwarding the source movies, I was unable to find it.

Anyway, I have a few more to try... I'll keep a look out.


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

As a side note, here are some shots of some other sites...

These are not more than a few years old...

Microsoft's site: here 
Netscapes' site: here


----------



## ScottW (Jun 17, 2002)

The best I could find...

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.apple.com

Admin


----------



## Koelling (Jun 17, 2002)

That's a great page 

The links didn't work for me     But thanks to Omniweb I could view all links so that's what to do if you have that problem.


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

That's it, those are the pages I saw... Same version as the October 96 link.

Wow, I can stop looking through my VTCs huh


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

That is an awesome website.

I looked up a few website I've done to see older versions of them before I took them over.

Very freaky, where is all of this content stored?


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks you so much...

This is truly are great website.  I am going to have fun with it for awhile.  I had started to give up hope that anyone would have a pic.

Thanks again to everyone who was looking (that means you evildan)


----------



## evildan (Jun 18, 2002)

No problem Inline_guy, Sorry couldn't find it  

But the good thing Admin was on the ball huh? I have been playing with that site since he posted it's address.

I've passed the address on to a few Web Developer friends of mine looking for some older website techniques.


----------

